# Mondbrunnen



## Mexus (13. Mai 2006)

Wo finde ich alles Mondbrunnen. Bis jetzt kenne ich einen in Silithus, einen in Moonglade und einen im Teufelswald. Wenn ihr noch einen kennt sagt es pls mit koords! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nino (13. Mai 2006)

in teldrassil sind ganz viele -.-


----------



## Patrice (13. Mai 2006)

hehe jo.. aber wenn du das für Mondstoff brauchst ist Auberdine am besten. Einfach von IF zum Hafen fliegen, aufs boot nach Kalimdor und schnell den Mondstoff machen.


----------



## nino (13. Mai 2006)

in sw im park is auch einer ^^


----------



## Roran (14. Mai 2006)

In Ashenvale ist ist auch einer.

Wenn du vom Brachland rein gehst, an der kreuzung nach Links,
hinter der ersten Brücke auf der Linken Seite ist ein Mondbrunnen,
da kannst du auch Mondstoff machen.


----------

